# Moving keyswitches on the keyboard



## elfman (Feb 7, 2018)

The Spitfire percussion patches all have a key switch option, right in plain view, that allows you to slide the range of the key switches up and down the keyboard. The symphonic series isn't so obvious. Not only can I not find where to customize this, but all the key switches are defaulted way below A1, so I have to manually click them. Anyone know where to change the key switches in the symphonic series?


----------



## josephspirits (Feb 11, 2018)

elfman said:


> The Spitfire percussion patches all have a key switch option, right in plain view, that allows you to slide the range of the key switches up and down the keyboard. The symphonic series isn't so obvious. Not only can I not find where to customize this, but all the key switches are defaulted way below A1, so I have to manually click them. Anyone know where to change the key switches in the symphonic series?



Hi,

I believe you have to go into “expert view” by clicking the wrench on kontakt and then use the “keyboard shimmier” to move the key switches up the keyboard. Click and hold down on the little keyboard image, then move the mouse to the right.

Take a look at page 8 of the Symphonic Strings manual below:

http://spitfire-www-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/SpitfireSymphonicStrings_UserManual.pdf

Hope that helps!


----------

